# Toshiba DVR7 VHS/DVD recorder



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Toshiba DVR7 VHS/DVD recorder

Why is it after I finalized the icons of all the videos are gone.


Just a list of the titles .


Is there anyways to keep the format which it displays the video icons menus before it is finalized, after it is finalized ?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Finalizing should not affect the "layout" or "icons" (whatever that is). 

Finalizing is act "closing" the disc so that no further data can be written. This is necessary in most instances as most players cannot read a disc that is not finalized.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

DVD finalized like this-

imgur: the simple image sharer


DVD unfinalized like this-

imgur: the simple image sharer


How can I make it like the unfinalized menu 
imgur: the simple image sharer
with moving images inside icons but finalized ?
Once finalized no images and moving images inside icons anymore ? 
Just text menus ?
I am using both DVD-RW and DVD-R same thing happens after finalization.
No icons and moving images inside icons.




Dogg said:


> Finalizing should not affect the "layout" or "icons" (whatever that is).
> 
> Finalizing is act "closing" the disc so that no further data can be written. This is necessary in most instances as most players cannot read a disc that is not finalized.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a glitch within the recorder. It's likely a setting/option that you have enabled. It could be related to any options relating to disc type or standard (ie: dvd video standard).


----------

